# problems with NFS mounting during boot [SOLVED]

## esperto

Hi,

In the last couple of days my nfs mount points are not mounting during boot, at first it seemed it was rpc.bind service missing during boot (although I don't know if it was even enabled before the problem arisen), but it didn't work, I basically put every service related to nfs and rpc (nfsd, netmount, rpc.*) to start during boot but it keeps not mounting, after the boot, once I execute mount <mounting_point> everything works.

My question is, I can't find in the logs any errors, how can I enable logs or does anybody knows what may be happening?

ps: it started after some packages were emerged, but I couldn't find any related to mount of nfs or network, so I don't know if it is related.

thanks.

----------

## agent_jdh

Did you add nfsmount to default runtime?  New openrc does not mount network drives at boot any more.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of rc-update show ; cat -n /etc/fstab?

----------

## esperto

nfsmount is in default and below is the output asked.

note: the fstab config is a little diferent from what it was when it started presenting the problem because I tried a few options before posting the problem here.

```

rc-update show; cat -n /etc/fstab 

                acpid | boot                         

              apcupsd |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

              dropbox |      default                 

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |      default                 

              hddtemp |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

                  nfs |      default                 

             nfsmount |      default                 

           ntp-client |      default                 

                 ntpd |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

           rpc.idmapd |      default                 

           rpc.pipefs |      default                                                                                                                                                                                                               

            rpc.statd |      default                                                                                                                                                                                                               

              rpcbind |      default                                                                                                                                                                                                               

            savecache |              shutdown                                                                                                                                                                                                      

                 swap | boot                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  xdm |      default                 

     1  # This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

     2  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.

     3  # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

     4  #

     5  # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

     6  # needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

     7  # efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

     8  # switch between notail and tail freely.

     9

    10  # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>                  <opts>                  <dump/pass>

    11

    12  # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

    13  /dev/sda2               /boot                   ext3            defaults                1 1

    14  /dev/sda5               /                       ext4            defaults                1 2

    15  /dev/sda9               none                    swap            sw                      0 0

    16  /dev/sdb1               /home/rafael/rafael             ext4    noatime,user_xattr      1 2

    17  #/dev/sdc1              /home/rafael/rafael/movie       ext4    noatime                 1 2

    18  #/dev/sdb1              /mp3                            ext4    noatime                 1 2

    19  /dev/sdb2               /home/rafael/rafael/backup      ext4    noatime                 1 2

    20  /dev/sda10              /home/rafael/rafael/backup2     ext4    noatime                 1 2

    21  #/dev/sdd1              /home/rafael/rafael/movie2      ext4    noatime                 1 2

    22  #/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy             vfat            noauto,users            0 0

    23  /dev/sdc1               /home/rafael/rafael/backup3     ext4    noatime                 1 2

    24

    25

    26  # NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

    27  none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

    28

    29  # glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

    30  # POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

    31  # (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

    32  #  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

    33  # Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

    34

    35  none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

    36  192.168.0.2:/home/rafael        /mnt/htpc       nfs     defaults,rw,bg,intr,noauto,user 0 0

    37  192.168.0.2:/home/rafael/mp3    /mp3            nfs     defaults,rw,bg,intr,noauto,user 0 0

    38

    39  /dev/shm                /var/tmp        tmpfs           defaults,size=4500M             0 0

    40

```

----------

## esperto

for good measure I'm also posting the packages I updated in the last 5 days, maybe you guys can see something I don't.

```

genlop --list --date 5 days ago

 * sys-apps/hwids

     Thu Nov 22 21:05:14 2012 >>> sys-apps/hwids-20121119

     Thu Nov 22 21:05:27 2012 >>> sys-power/acpid-2.0.17

     Thu Nov 22 21:05:37 2012 >>> dev-libs/libaio-0.3.109-r3

     Thu Nov 22 21:06:27 2012 >>> dev-libs/libnl-3.2.14

     Thu Nov 22 21:06:51 2012 >>> media-libs/libwebp-0.2.1

     Thu Nov 22 21:07:21 2012 >>> dev-lang/swig-2.0.8

     Thu Nov 22 21:09:23 2012 >>> dev-libs/nss-3.14

     Thu Nov 22 21:09:34 2012 >>> dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.21

     Thu Nov 22 21:10:01 2012 >>> dev-libs/libevent-2.0.20

     Thu Nov 22 21:10:08 2012 >>> x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13

     Thu Nov 22 21:10:29 2012 >>> sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6

     Thu Nov 22 21:10:39 2012 >>> sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.3

     Thu Nov 22 21:11:24 2012 >>> dev-lang/orc-0.4.16-r1

     Thu Nov 22 21:11:40 2012 >>> x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:12:02 2012 >>> x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.40

     Thu Nov 22 21:12:42 2012 >>> x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:12:57 2012 >>> x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8

     Thu Nov 22 21:13:20 2012 >>> net-firewall/iptables-1.4.16.3

     Thu Nov 22 21:13:35 2012 >>> x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8

     Thu Nov 22 21:14:17 2012 >>> dev-util/boost-build-1.52.0-r1

     Thu Nov 22 21:14:28 2012 >>> media-libs/lensfun-0.2.5-r2

     Thu Nov 22 21:15:04 2012 >>> x11-libs/libxcb-1.9

     Thu Nov 22 21:20:55 2012 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r4

     Thu Nov 22 21:27:10 2012 >>> sys-devel/llvm-3.1-r2

     Thu Nov 22 21:27:28 2012 >>> net-misc/dropbox-1.4.17

     Thu Nov 22 21:27:51 2012 >>> x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:28:27 2012 >>> x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.5-r1

     Thu Nov 22 21:28:47 2012 >>> x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.7

     Thu Nov 22 21:33:50 2012 >>> media-libs/mesa-9.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:34:30 2012 >>> media-libs/glu-9.0.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:34:37 2012 >>> virtual/glu-9.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:36:14 2012 >>> x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r3

     Thu Nov 22 21:36:29 2012 >>> sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20120127084908

     Thu Nov 22 21:37:00 2012 >>> x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.11-r1

     Thu Nov 22 21:37:28 2012 >>> app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2

     Thu Nov 22 21:38:30 2012 >>> media-video/mjpegtools-2.0.0-r3

     Thu Nov 22 21:39:08 2012 >>> app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.2

     Thu Nov 22 21:40:19 2012 >>> net-libs/libktorrent-1.3.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:40:33 2012 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-3.43

     Thu Nov 22 21:41:00 2012 >>> sys-fs/udev-171-r9

     Thu Nov 22 21:43:56 2012 >>> x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.4

     Thu Nov 22 21:44:18 2012 >>> media-video/guvcview-1.6.1

     Thu Nov 22 21:44:52 2012 >>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta

     Thu Nov 22 21:45:08 2012 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2

     Thu Nov 22 21:45:28 2012 >>> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.3

     Thu Nov 22 21:45:50 2012 >>> sys-apps/openrc-0.11.5

     Thu Nov 22 21:51:08 2012 >>> media-gfx/hugin-2012.0.0

     Thu Nov 22 21:57:19 2012 >>> dev-db/mysql-5.1.66

     Thu Nov 22 21:59:07 2012 >>> net-p2p/ktorrent-4.3.0

     Thu Nov 22 22:06:04 2012 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1

     Thu Nov 22 22:10:41 2012 >>> app-office/akonadi-server-1.8.0

     Sat Nov 24 13:13:17 2012 >>> net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.3-r1

```

----------

## Hu

 *esperto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>     36  192.168.0.2:/home/rafael        /mnt/htpc       nfs     defaults,rw,bg,intr,noauto,user 0 0
> 
> ...

 

 *esperto wrote:*   

> In the last couple of days my nfs mount points are not mounting during boot

 According to the output shown, these lines are not automatically mounted.  During boot, all automatically mounted entries are attempted.  Any entries marked as noauto are skipped.  Additionally, you should mark nfs mounts with the _netdev option so that they are deferred until after the network is ready.

----------

## esperto

It worked! it was probably some service I added after I changed the fstab but the noauto option was "blocking"(copied from some other computer I have, no idea why the option was there). Although the _netdev option didn't work, couldn't recognize the fs type, but nfs is working fine. 

thanks for the help.   :Very Happy: 

----------

